# Frisbee



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy has gotten pretty good at catching the Frisbee (both long and short distance). 
I've watched a lot of videos where people have their dogs jumping off their backs and things like that, but with a 73 pound GR that might be rough on the back. What would be some good next steps to take to add to our Frisbee repertoire?


----------



## goldenfan95 (Feb 13, 2014)

How did you teach your golden to play frisbee? Did you just throw it at him?


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

First, I'd recommend a cloth frisbee to start. They fly slower and are easier to catch. 
Yes. Just started throwing it at him until he caught on.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

The Kong rubber frisbee is also good for starting with. 

One thing you might be able to try is jumping off a dock into a lake or off a deck into a pool to catch one.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

That's a good idea. I got him into dock diving last summer, and that might also help with his distance.


----------

